# Sad sad situation



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I can't get anyone interested in some bees that set up housekeeping in a very bad spot. Now I have to exterminate them. They are in a old tree stump. Any ideas?


----------



## DonMcJr (May 23, 2014)

Where are you located? Why cant you leave them?


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I live way out in northern Arizona. Desert. Can support bees....but I know squat about them. The hive is about five feet from two different homes and the bees have become territorial about their space. I have told my problem to two different bee keepers who have promised to help....but haven't. One suggested killing with soap...but I must admit I am scared.


----------



## 5RFamily (Apr 6, 2014)

Do you have a local Bee Keeping Association? They may provide more assistance. Hope they can move the bees.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bring up a search engine put in the Key words Arizonabeekeepers club.
You should then get the state club and some small town clubs or districts.

You are in a AHB area so some may not want to fool with them as they do tend to be more aggressive than the European bees.

Yes soapy water will do them in. Use dollar store dish soap in a hose end sprayer late in the evening to do the deed.

 Al


----------



## DonMcJr (May 23, 2014)

Bummer! Wish you were in Michigan I'd come get them!


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I did contact some bee guys....problem is that they are over a hundred miles away....and not too motivated.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Contact some closer I said how to.

 Al


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Al...I live in the middle of nowhere. Those were the close ones. Today I had to use the soap and water thing. I am sick at heart. Poor bees. They were not africanized I don't think...in spite of stinging a few folks....wish I could of kept them.


----------

